# Dead Mans Island



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Does any body know about any fish at dead mans island?:banghead


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Specks and reds.

Scott


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Where is Dead Man's Island?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Northwest side of Gulf Breeze.


----------



## pete bender (Aug 29, 2008)

> *hunterfisher (10/16/2008)*Does any body know about any fish at dead mans island?:banghead


just north of hoffmans and woodland bayou you can see the rock pile from the three mile entering gb on the right.....good sheep head,trout,reds and flounder out of the yak just to shallow for anything with a draft lol good times grew up on highpoint dr which is the road that circles in front of deadmans island


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Alot of big mullet there also.

Scott


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

So what is the history on that area? If you noodle around there's all sorts of constructiondebris. Little walls running parallel with the beach several submergedbrick colums out by where the big colum is laying and loads of concrete slabs laying around


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i think back in the day, there used to be a brickyard there...

i've caught some nice specks on topwater over there...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bubba (10/16/2008)*So what is the history on that area? If you noodle around there's all sorts of constructiondebris. Little walls running parallel with the beach several submergedbrick colums out by where the big colum is laying and loads of concrete slabs laying around


From what I understand the island was where people who had contagious diseases were taken when pensacola was first founded. They took them there and dropped them off so they would not infect the healthy population. I cannot confirm this, just what i was told growing up...


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

OoOoOoOo thats kinda interesting anyone esle have any more info about this .. ? How deep is the water? When the best time to fish around that area?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I read in the paper the other day that the name comes from the large logs that use to lay on the island for the purpose of mooring ships. They were called "dead man logs" or "dead man's", but the name didn't have anything to do with people dying there. Apparently it was a popular location for repairing large sailing vessels.

It did mention some graves and archeological work, maybe thats what the construction materials are about?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Our Survey company did a topographic survey along with a bathymetric survey as well as location of remaining brick mooring structures that still remain there, sumerged. We also created a Submerged Land Lease around thespit ineffort to obtain permits from DEP to build a oyster reef breekwater 300' north of the island inorder to protect it from washing away. Heather Reed is the person in charge of this mission. While researching historical boundary information I found is was used at one time to moor vessels for repair. It was also found that it was used as a quarintine area for Pensacola back when the Yellow Fever was running rampant. There has been a number of bodies found on the small island.The island is more like a spit the protects Gilmore Bayou. There is no access by foot except for the homeowners who live on Highpoint Drv. Last I heard from Heather there was a resident on Highpoint that did not want the breakwater to go in because if would obstruct there natural view. I didnt understand this reason since the breakwater design was to be at most 1' above the surface. I thought it was a great project and great effort on Heater Reeds part and DEP's.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty interesting guys. I'm from Pensacola and never knew the history of that place.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

http://deadmansisland.br33z3.com/docs/Leg2008DMI.swf


----------

